# Thank you WR!



## lyononline

Hi everyone,

Just a big thank you to Word reference team. I love this website!
I've been living in Boston for 2 months and I can't tell you how this site is helpful for a foreigner like me lost in such a big country. Not a day without a visit on WR 

See ya...and thank you again!

Lyononline


----------



## Kelly B

Bonsoir, lyononline, et bienvenue, que ce soit ici chez WR, ou ici aux É.U.

I love it here, too.


----------



## 1234plet

I really love this page too! It's WR's "fault" I have learned Spanish. Really. Wonderful page! 
I wouldn't know how to survive without (though I might have to for at while since my computer broke down and I have to use my brother's computer and he really doesn't like that). 

But I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who loves this page so much.


----------



## Alxmrphi

lol, say "website", this "page" implies this one we are looking at right now, which sounds quite funny if this is the only one you love.


----------



## Dee Poe

You guys do a really good job on keeping on top of all the postings, refiling them as necessary, deleting them as necessary, and generally just staying alert to what's coming over.  You've made this a much more usable and valuable website than it would be without your supervision and, at times, policing.  Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Dimme

Ho superato gli esami di italiano del ministero dell' educazione(livello B2, cioe ''bene"). Sicuramente non credo che parlo o conosco l' italiano bene, pero il vostro aiuto era grande. Non ho fatto lezioni in una scuola ma ho studiato da solo. Ci sono quattordici anni che ho finito il corso "Medio" di italiano e percio non ero sicuro si lo avessi superato. Grazie tante e scusatemi per la puntuazione. E per gli errori.


----------



## danielfranco

I only love this page.


Okay. Joke over. 
Before, I only spoke bad English and worse Spanish. Thanks to the WRF's, at least now I'm aware of it.
D


----------



## Jaén

danielfranco said:


> I only love this page.
> 
> 
> Okay. Joke over.
> Before, I only spoke bad English and worse Spanish. Thanks to the WRF's, at least now I'm aware of it.
> D


I _only_ love this post.



OK. I _only_ love this member (me, or course! )

Just kidding.

This is a great site.

Thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep

I agree.  It's great!


----------



## Cristina.

Dimme said:


> Ho superato gli esami di italiano del ministero dell' educazione(livello B2, cioè ''bene"). Sicuramente non credo di parlare o conoscere bene l' italiano , però il vostro aiuto è stato grande. Non ho fatto lezioni in una scuola ma ho studiato da solo. Ci Sono quattordici anni che ho finito il corso "Medio" di italiano e perciò non ero sicuro di averlo superato. Grazie tante e scusatemi per la punteggiatura. E per gli errori.


Anch'io ho superato gli esami di italiano (l'anno scorso ho ottenuto il B2, avanzato). Sono qui da un anno e l'anno scorso ero al quinto anno, ma avevo già il titolo superiore di francese (B2) da due anni.
La normativa è cambiata, ora sono 6 anni.
Yes, WR is very useful, it's patently obvious.


----------



## Priss

Simplemente me encanta este foro.... He aprendido tanto pero tanto en este tiempo, con esta gente tan valiosa.  Nunca había formado parte de un foro tan caracterizado por la solidaridad y ayuda desinteresada... He aprendido, me he reido... 
Así que me uno a la causa de agradecimiento. 
GRACIAS AL FORO, Y A TODOS LA GENTE VALIOSA QUE LO CONFORMA!!!!!!


----------



## sam1978

Beh... Che dire? Mi associo anch'io a quanto suddetto! Sto migliorando il mio inglese anche grazie al team del WRF e agli utenti in generale!


----------



## anthodocheio

Y para mí también, por un año estos foros han sido mi única escuela de español, gracias al foro no dejé el inglés y sigo practicándolo e incluso me ocupé más de mi lengua materna.

Por todo esto, y por encotrar gente maravilliosa aquí:

¡GRACIAS WR!


----------



## Cecilio

Yes, definitely: WordReference is a great thing!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Sin duda, lo es.

No me canso de decirlo, me encanta visitar esta página cada vez que puedo...es decir a diario.. 
Es que se aprende y de paso compartes amenamente... 

Gracias a todos los involucrados


----------



## SandroIlSardo

WR, the best help for a person who wants to learn another language like English.

I'm preparing for the First Certificate in English and I check WR out very often.

I somebody else is doing the same as me, we could try to give suggestions each other. I think it would be helpful.

Just contact me if you're interested in that!


----------



## liquid_theory

I want to confess:

_*- I love WordReference Forums!*_​Thanks for all, Staff!


----------



## sniffrat

This is a _fasinating_ place and I visit almost every day. Thank you very much to everyone involved. 

Patrick.


----------



## EmilyD

*Thank you*

*Thank you*

*Thank you 

I think there are several Thank You/ I Love You, WR threads and they deserve a separate subforum!  (distinct from the Congrats which is excellent as it is)

Also, there are a couple of hysterically funny threads with descriptions of how one becomes glued to WR, et cet. which a newcomer might not easily find...

WordReference is a brilliant nourishing setting, and I appreciate the detail and commitment given by all the Mods, Mike and Unsung heroes.

*_Nomi_


----------



## michimz

Hello everybody at WR!
I just wanted to take a moment and say that everybody here is so wonderful and all of the dedication that goes into this site is well appreciated!  I'm not a big Internet 'chat' person, so WR had really been the only Internet forum I had used so I never really appreciated the organization and quality of this forum.  I recently had joined a forum on a completely different topic and very quickly abandoned it because it was so hard to use and the conversations were unregulated and completely a waste of time.  This just made me realize how much hard work goes into this forum and I love it for that reason!

Mods, users, and everybody involved here, you are awesome!!

Michimz


----------



## hellas15

I'd have to agree with you on this one. I never spend my time on internet forums at all, but the WR ones have sure helped me through a lot of tricky assignments and I really enjoy helping other people understand things better, I have only just joined but I have found this a remarkable website. You can read as many examples from a dictionary as you like but nothing really beats asking the natives!


----------



## helenduffy

Just now I was called into a courtroom for a civil trial, a suit about flooring.  Words I didn't know included tongue and groove, subflooring, plywood, oak, carpet padding, and hardwood.  Yikes!

Just before judge came out I rushed to the law laibrary in the building and lo and behold WordReference had everything I needed!  

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

P.S. I've got to get the librarian to buy a Spanish-English dictionary for this place!


----------

